# Ritz Carlton Kapalua



## vineyarder (Nov 3, 2007)

_"In order to keep you informed about our latest real estate opportunities, we would like to announce the The Residential Suites at The Ritz-Carlton Kapalua is OPEN FOR RESERVATIONS NOW, not in November 2008 as previously mentioned in our last communication with you.  Be one of only 107 families to call The Residential Suites home.

Internationally recognized for its gracious hospitality and outstanding oceanfront location, The Ritz-Carlton, Kapalua has recently embarked on a $128 million transformation and upgrade of the entire hotel. This will include a release of a very limited number of fee simple, whole-ownership Residential Suites managed for owners by The Ritz-Carlton. The Residential Suites at The Ritz-Carlton Kapalua will start at $895,000 and is launching now."_

http://www.livingkapalua.com/

It sounds like this is a condotel that is actually a part of the main RC hotel, as opposed to the fractional villas and residences being built on the old Kapalua Bay Hotel site...  Anyone know more?  $895K for whole ownership seems quite reasonable for that location, especially considering that 21 days in the fractional villas starts at $325K...


----------



## PerryM (Nov 3, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> _"In order to keep you informed about our latest real estate opportunities, we would like to announce the The Residential Suites at The Ritz-Carlton Kapalua is OPEN FOR RESERVATIONS NOW, not in November 2008 as previously mentioned in our last communication with you.  Be one of only 107 families to call The Residential Suites home.
> 
> Internationally recognized for its gracious hospitality and outstanding oceanfront location, The Ritz-Carlton, Kapalua has recently embarked on a $128 million transformation and upgrade of the entire hotel. This will include a release of a very limited number of fee simple, whole-ownership Residential Suites managed for owners by The Ritz-Carlton. The Residential Suites at The Ritz-Carlton Kapalua will start at $895,000 and is launching now."_
> 
> ...



I've been in contact with them for 6 months - they have poor communication skills.  This is a fantastic price, if what they've hinted at is what's charged.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 3, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I've been in contact with them for 6 months - they have poor communication skills.  This is a fantastic price, if what they've hinted at is what's charged.



That is not too reassuring to hear as a potential buyer.

I would assume this property will be in high demand as the brand and location. I am not sure how the St Thomas property is doing as the resales there are about $200,000.


----------



## vineyarder (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am not sure how the St Thomas property is doing as the resales there are about $200,000.



That's not bad, seeing how the initial price on the St. Thomas fractions was as low as $85K for 21 days...

But what seems strange is that the RC Kapalua fractionals are starting at $325K for 21 days, whereas these are starting at $895K for 365 days... I'm sure that these are smaller, but still seems like quite a difference.

PerryM - do you know how big these units are, and what the maintainance fees run?


----------



## PerryM (Nov 3, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> That's not bad, seeing how the initial price on the St. Thomas fractions was as low as $85K for 21 days...
> 
> But what seems strange is that the RC Kapalua fractionals are starting at $325K for 21 days, whereas these are starting at $895K for 365 days... I'm sure that these are smaller, but still seems like quite a difference.
> 
> PerryM - do you know how big these units are, and what the maintainance fees run?




Nope.  I've lest at least 10 phone messages and 5 eMails - I guess I'm not important enough to contact.  They did the same thing with the fractionals there when they started - took 4 months before they got to me and then just scraps were left.

P.S.
I'm guessing that the 100+ units have been sold out long ago to biddies of the RC folks...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 3, 2007)

doesnt RC always have a separate fractional development?

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/RealE...ResidenceDetail_Kapalua_ResidentialSuites.htm
1-2BR residential suites from $900K

http://ritzcarltonrealestate.com/fractional/kapalua/kapalua-details.jsp
2-3BR fractionals from $300K > $700K

aha above residential suites VS below residences..
http://ritzcarltonrealestate.com/residences/locations/kapalua.jsp
3-4BR residences from $3.8MM

there are way too many different RC sites for Kapalua...

i take it the residences wont be included in hotel inventory. maybe its comparable to Grand Cayman?

ER is going to have 28 3BR residences. thats the second largest block of units theyve ever purchased, right after 30 2BR @ Vdara @ MGM CityCenter.


----------

